
Actresses, Business Leaders, Wealthy Parents Charged in U.S. College Entry Fraud - zerogvt
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/03/12/us/college-admissions-cheating-scandal.html
======
chmaynard
> Wanda M. Austin [interim president of the University of Southern California]
> said she did not believe that admissions officers were aware of the scheme
> or took part in it, and she described the university as a victim.

Stay tuned for the next phase of the investigation, which will uncover any
collusion by university employees who knew about this fraud and did nothing.
Hint to investigators: follow the money.

